# Kipor versus Honda



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

I'm torn between buying a 1kva Kipor or Honda suitcase genny primarily for battery charging, if cost wasn't in the equation I'd go for the Honda but I also want longevity and reliability which is guaranteed by Honda (5 years now) .. bearing in mind we are full time and will use it extensively as we intend to spend less money on ehu sites. 
Reading forums both here and in the States there is conflicting views, some swear by Kipor others have had lots of problems and rubbish them .. 
Lets here it from the Kipor gang.. do they cut the mustard and are they as good as Honda.. or would I be better biting the bullet and buying Honda ?


----------



## taildj (Jun 4, 2006)

I Have a kipor 2kva,I have oned it for 6 months, used it intermittently but each time it starts immeadiately. It is quiet and runs well. I believe that you can get a convesion to LPG which I may consider. 
Given my experience I don't hesitate to recomment it, given that it is a third of the cost of the Honda and functions well. Elsewhere on this site are comparisons in terms of noise etc and I think the conclusion was that there ius very little to choose between them other than price.


----------



## Leapy (May 15, 2005)

If you had seen a previous post of mine about one of the yellow Kipors that had caught fire right by the persons caravan you might choose the Honda!!


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Jim,

Sorry for not being one of the Kipor gang, but haven't you answered your own question? 

Unlike the Kipor, no-one I believe has heard of any reliability issues with the Honda, so it is a question of whether you are prepared to pay the marginal cost for dependability, convenience & absence of hassle.

Dave


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Hi

In the last 12 months have had I new Kipor failed + 2 replacements fail.
(13-14 hours use total for all)
Parts (Kipor) are scarce due to patent enforcement by Honda, my supplier has fitted Honda parts to the last replacement to get it working so will wait and see.

Given the choice again it would be Honda, and it may be sooner rather than later given these units reliability!!!

Chris


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

I have a Kipor works OK but I would still go for the Honda. With respect to the 5 years guarantee I think you will find this only applys if you have it serviced every year.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Wanda*

Hello Jim,

As a Wanderer, choose the Honda.

I have no experience of either Kipor or Honda Generators. But my experience of Chinese made goods has been 100% poor. From ladders to torches the quality is naff. I have been considering a generator as a back-up when we go to Norway. Indeed I had thought about a £200 kipor v the £500 Honda. Having found out the origin of the Kipor, I have decided to wait until I can afford the Honda.

If you were bailing out of a ferry in dinghy and you saw 2 engines on the lifecraft, one with a Honda outboard and the other a Kipor, which one would you go for?

Just a thought!

Trev.


----------



## 96266 (Sep 12, 2005)

I've had a Kipor for 3 years - used 5 or 6 times a year to charge batteries and use remoska whilst "wild camping" at dog agility shows (no hookup)- starts first time every time, never missed a beat. Quiet as a generator can be expected to be. The only maintenance is to change the oil twice a year and the plug once a year. 

If I wanted "mission critical" power I'd probably choose Honda but for my use Kipor suits me fine. 

Incidentally - it’s amazing that Honda should pursue Kipor for violation of intellectual property infringement: Honda's initial success was founded on a similar illegal copy (and hiding behind Japan's then dubious company/business law) of BSA Cub motorcycle - sauce for goose and ganders comes to mind.


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Hi, well I have a Kipor 950 purchased July 2006 at Lincoln show.
Use it mainly on my own property to keep batteries charged up, or run the odd gardening tool. Used it not very often on the road when no EHU and bad weather around. Starts first time every time, very quiet. However I understand/expect that spares etc.will become an issue since Honda forced the patents issue. My understanding is that they have been discontinued anyway. When it gives up the ghost, will then think of an alternive, but at the moment can't see the price difference justifying Honda.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Jim,I've got a 2k kipor, its not as quite as the Honda, but nowhere near the price either.
For what I use it for its great , IF I needed it everyday then I could justify the cost of the Honda about 2.5 times the price I paid.
The old saying Jim "You pays your money & takes your chance".
Good luck on your search  
Gary


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Thanks for all the help and advice, it's pretty much what I expected, if it was only for occasional use I'd probably go with a Kipor, it won't be 'mission critical' :lol: but Dave was correct when he said had already answered my own question.. I do want a dependable unit that won't let me down in the middle of nowhere and in my experience you do get what you pay for.. so I will go for the Honda .. 

Cheers 

Jim


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Thanks for all the help and advice, it's pretty much what I expected, if it was only for occasional use I'd probably go with a Kipor, it won't be 'mission critical' :lol: but Dave was correct when he said had already answered my own question.. I do want a dependable unit that won't let me down in the middle of nowhere and in my experience you do get what you pay for.. so I will go for the Honda ..
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jim


Jim I think that is wise.

Darren on the mh-list bought one a couple of years ago, he is a ham radio guy and sits in fields for weekends, and wanted it for those reasons, he started having problems and getting spares was difficult, he then said, that perhaps a Honda is a better option, even if more....

Carol


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

...or buy one with an Honda engine!

http://www.expresstools.co.uk/ishop/692/shopscr1937.html

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Malc


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

Just bought a 2.6k. digital kipor generator to-day hope it will last for a while much cheaper than Honda, it cost €675.

Aido


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Malc said:


> ...or buy one with an Honda engine!


shame they don't do suitcase models..

I recently sold a 2.7kva Honda powered genny because it was too noisy


----------

